# Remember the 2 "syrians" (CRDs) I rescued from the insect tank...



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Well look what the eejit it giving away now...

So they have this fatso 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










With this skinny guinea pig 










In THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










But he's not asking for money.


----------



## petzplazaUK (Feb 21, 2011)

omg your having a laugh!! that poor littlwe guinea pig

so you going to get them?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Grrr don't you hate spelling mistakes in the title that you can't change!!!!! MOM if you read this and you can change it then do mind sticking the extra "m" in there for me


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

petzplazaUK said:


> omg your having a laugh!! that poor littlwe guinea pig
> 
> so you going to get them?


I dunno...am tempted to go pick up the piggy...but they want it all going together!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

poor things, that bunny needs a major diet, looks like a big bun too


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> poor things, that bunny needs a major diet, looks like a big bun too


Yeah it is a massive rabbit!!! And piggy looks underweight...though I know she is stretched out in pic.

He will let them go without the hutch thing! I am not sure I can keep the piggy for she may upset my boys...and I think that rabbit needs someone experienced in obese rabbits!

I can get my OH to help collect hopefully Thurs/Fri....but really I can't keep these two long term so would require homes!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

the piggies a girl is it? any idea how old, we recently lost one of our piggies so are looking for an older sow.......


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> the piggies a girl is it? any idea how old, we recently lost one of our piggies so are looking for an older sow.......


Apparently both are a year old.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Apparently both are a year old.


let me talk to mum hun might be able to help x
dandi needs a friend, if bunny comes too bunny comes too it needs a major diet poor things


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> let me talk to mum hun might be able to help x
> dandi needs a friend, if bunny comes too bunny comes too it needs a major diet poor things


Yeah agreed. OK well let me know


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

mum agrees they need out 
is the bun a buck or a doe do you know?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> mum agrees they need out
> is the bun a buck or a doe do you know?


Bun is a doe


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

thats not a problem then, i have another buck ariving soon, would strugle if she were a buck too, but theres space here chick x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> thats not a problem then, i have another buck ariving soon, would strugle if she were a buck too, but theres space here chick x


Fantastic...thanks so much hun!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

no problems hun, ill sort quarantine space out for them :lol:

how we gonna do this?


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

aww yeah i love a happy ending


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> no problems hun, ill sort quarantine space out for them :lol:
> 
> how we gonna do this?


I will pick up thurs/fri.....will bring to you next week if thats OK?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

niki87 said:


> I will pick up thurs/fri.....will bring to you next week if thats OK?


yep just tell me when hun x


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

That piggie is skinny because 1. its being fed bunny food, and 2. bunny will be territorial. Stupid F*****G idiots! I'd take them if I could but, I'd need to buy another bunny to keep the other one company and there might be a revolution in my house :/


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> That piggie is skinny because 1. its being fed bunny food, and 2. bunny will be territorial. Stupid F*****G idiots! I'd take them if I could but, I'd need to buy another bunny to keep the other one company and there might be a revolution in my house :/


I know right! Poor thing! Plus bunny is probably taking most of the food being given!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

poor fat bunny will be on a hay only diet when she gets here, hopefully no long term damage will have been done to piggy with a diet of bunny food, though it could be that they have been fed piggy food, which would really explain the obesity in the rabbit

oh and niki hun, im sure youve already sussed this, but i wont be needing the prison they are currently calling home


----------



## Rhi (Feb 19, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> poor fat bunny will be on a hay only diet when she gets here, hopefully no long term damage will have been done to piggy with a diet of bunny food, though it could be that they have been fed piggy food, which would really explain the obesity in the rabbit
> 
> oh and niki hun, im sure youve already sussed this, but i wont be needing the prison they are currently calling home


Hope it all works out. Let us know what happens.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> poor fat bunny will be on a hay only diet when she gets here, hopefully no long term damage will have been done to piggy with a diet of bunny food, though it could be that they have been fed piggy food, which would really explain the obesity in the rabbit
> 
> oh and niki hun, im sure youve already sussed this, but i wont be needing the prison they are currently calling home


 That was the firsdt thing I said to them...that could I take the animals without that THING!

Yeah they both need diets...one to downsize and one to put weight on...though I think all that will require is a bowl of food to herself!

Have confirmed with OH this morning that he will help me pick them up and bring them to mine either Thurs/Fri.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

PS Thanks mods for changing the title


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

niki87 said:


> I know right! Poor thing! Plus bunny is probably taking most of the food being given!


yep, and bunnies will kick out if they don't like piggie 'stealing' its food!


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

dont suppose the rabbit could be pregnant???


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> dont suppose the rabbit could be pregnant???


From the piggy???  Kidding I know it's a sensible question and I dunno...he did say they had an animal madhouse! But tbh to look at her she just looks fat!

And yeah that poor piggy! One kick/sit on from her and there would be no more piggy


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

niki87 said:


> From the piggy???  Kidding I know it's a sensible question and I dunno...he did say they had an animal madhouse! But tbh to look at her she just looks fat!
> 
> And yeah that poor piggy! One kick/sit on from her and there would be no more piggy


no , not the piggy i just assumed he would have other rabbits well i suppose you would know for sure very soon


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> no , not the piggy i just assumed he would have other rabbits well i suppose you would know for sure very soon


 haha yeah I will do...collecting either tomorrow or friday...though OH has received bad news on the work front so am hoping he still wants to come up


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

glad this has a happy ending in sight. poor things


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

niki87 said:


> haha yeah I will do...collecting either tomorrow or friday...though OH has received bad news on the work front so am hoping he still wants to come up


oh no hope its nothing too bad!! -hugs to you both-

dont suppose he can detour via frags and steal pretty bunny for me can he :lol: :lol: :lol: i neeed that rabbit!!!!!!!! :lol:
i know im terrible

as for could bunny be pregnant, you really cant tell with rabbits until they drop, they hide pregnancy so well


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> oh no hope its nothing too bad!! -hugs to you both-
> 
> dont suppose he can detour via frags and steal pretty bunny for me can he :lol: :lol: :lol: i neeed that rabbit!!!!!!!! :lol:
> i know im terrible
> ...


Lol problem with you my dear is i am not sure if you are joking or not! if not...then maybe! :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

well i did say it as a joke.... but i NEED pretty bunny if he could get her for me then i would loves him forever :lol:
depends if frags thinks shes ready to go......


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> well i did say it as a joke.... but i NEED pretty bunny if he could get her for me then i would loves him forever :lol:
> depends if frags thinks shes ready to go......


Well depends where she is too....these animals are in Manchester so if not far then should be OK.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

pretty bunny is with frags in essex, im sure you said your oh worked down there :lol: if not im just remembering random things wrongly so just ignore me :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> pretty bunny is with frags in essex, im sure you said your oh worked down there :lol: if not im just remembering random things wrongly so just ignore me :lol:


Ohhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!! Yeah he lives in Essex...will have to know tonight if he is coming tomorrow though!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

if he would do that for me, that would be great hun, if you think hes willing ill pm frags and see if she thinks bunny is ready to go yet x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> if he would do that for me, that would be great hun, if you think hes willing ill pm frags and see if she thinks bunny is ready to go yet x


Only other thing is he has a meeting...might be before he gets to me so if it is then he might not want a bunny waiting in the car...but hopefully he can...just don't wanna make promises on his behalf and have to let you down


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

:thumbup: your all doing a brilliant job rescuing all these animals.keep up the good work and hopefully there will be a happy ending for these 2 cuties WELL DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

tomorrow is off  Hopefully Friday...is more likely!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

niki87 said:


> tomorrow is off  Hopefully Friday...is more likely!


aww hun dont stress, im sure they will be ok there for an extra day, they will be out there soon enough -hugs- if you think hes likely to be able to pick my little name sake up thats great and ill ask frags if i can steal her (if she doesnt see this before then :lol but if not its not a problem hun, was just a cheeky thought in passing 
the important thing is getting these 2 out


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Well if not this week then maybe next


----------



## ajohnson (May 4, 2011)

Can't believe how fantastic everyone is on here  I love a happy ending.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

thought i would let you all know they are both here safe and sound


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

Such HORRIBLE previous owners!  I'm glad they are going to have a much better life now! <3


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

It's such a relief, Niki and Lil Miss, that you're still able to help out on these things - I'm under a strict animal ban apart from my remaining rats now, and lack of funds really doesn't help 

You should've taken the hutch prison thing just to turn it into firewood :mad5: at least then he can't trap anymore unsuspecting furbabies in it.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

You two are fantastic, niki you are amazing as ever.

How are they settling in?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

This is quite an old thread now!

Unfortunately miss pretty bunny is no longer with us, she made her way over the bridge at the end of november which isn't surprising given her rough life

She was BRC rung which ment I was able to find out a fair bit about her, and she was a beautiful satin (rare fur breed) she would have been 4 years old when she passed and had had atleast 3 litters

In her time here she became best friends with tessa, a french lop, who i lost to internal tumours causing abdominal blockages, a couple of months before pretty passed, which I know hit her hard :-( she eventually found true happiness only to loose it so suddenly

She was an amazing rabbit, so full of love and trust and always demanding attention  she is very very very much missed but ateast she got to know happiness and love at long last, I just wish it could have been longer 

As for miss pigger..... she is very happy, healthy and a good weight, shes living very happily in a group of 3 at the moment, she is still very shy and unsure of anyone she doesn't know but she is enjoying being a pig


----------



## donna.n (Apr 22, 2011)

Awww. Least you gave her a happy home before she died. The previous owners shud have never let her get to that weight. I dont know why people have pets half the time if their gunna do that.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yes this is quite old now!! But the two little hamsters have just been amusing me....and the kittens :O They are lovely!! V cheeky!!


----------

